# Muffler Noise Gate, no effect



## Jake2020 (Feb 14, 2020)

I built the Muffler noise gate as specified in the build doc, but the signal noise does not seem to be affected by the circuit much, if at all. I have confirmed the transistors and IC are correct by name, as well as capacitors. I checked all resistor carefully when installing. What could be the problem? Here are some shots of the build: Muffler Noise Gate 



https://imgur.com/a/vLFcK6P

. When the pedal is active, I seem to get the same level of guitar noise throughout the range of the potentiometer, which is the same as normal signal volume.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 14, 2020)

see if you can take and post a better picture of the bottom side of the board.  that is where you will be more likely to have issues with too much or too little solder.


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't think solder is the problem, I have made quite a few pedals, and have checked the joints on this one closely. I am suspecting maybe counterfeit IC or transistors, possibly.


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2020)

I was just about to ask, where did you get the 2N5485?

If you're getting clean signal I wouldn't focus on Q1 or IC1.


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 15, 2020)

Ok, good to know. I ordered these parts from a cheap supplier on Aliexpress, so they may be suspect. I have seen other posts where a TL072 was substituted, or other IC. Would you suggest some other compatible IC I might have on hand I could test to see if the one I'm using is faulty? Thanks!


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 15, 2020)

Or other transistor also...


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 15, 2020)

Here's the insides:
Muffler guts 



https://imgur.com/a/a9GKSX7


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 17, 2020)

How about a shot of the component side as well.


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 17, 2020)

JetFixxxer said:


> How about a shot of the component side as well.


See the slides in the original post, there are some close-ups


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 17, 2020)

Jake2020 said:


> See the slides in the original post, there are some close-ups


Sorry, Didn't see the arrows for the slides.


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 17, 2020)

JetFixxxer said:


> Sorry, Didn't see the arrows for the slides.


N.p. thanks for looking. The only other thing I haven't checked is the values of all resistor, but I'm pretty sure they're right, although I'm not that good at knowing what they are by band color. I'm pretty certain I checked them carefully before soldering, could a misplaced resistor cause this behavior?


----------



## Robert (Feb 17, 2020)

If you got the 2N5485 from AliExpress I would start there.


----------



## MikeR (Feb 26, 2020)

@Jake2020, have you discovered the problem?  

I have the exact same problem with mine.  Switched out the 2N5485 (both from Tayda), but no change.  What's the next most likely culprit?


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

Robert said:


> If you got the 2N5485 from AliExpress I would start there.


Yes, found I actually got those from Tayda as well. Usually their parts are legit, so not sure what to try. Will try another transistor soon, also from Tayda.


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

MikeR said:


> @Jake2020, have you discovered the problem?
> 
> I have the exact same problem with mine.  Switched out the 2N5485 (both from Tayda), but no change.  What's the next most likely culprit?


Not yet, I got mine from Tayda also. Going to try a new one I got later soon. I get basically full signal through the whole range of the pot, with no noise reduction... pretty disappointed right now, doesn't seem to work.


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 26, 2020)

Maybe it's the pot itself, or the switch? Does the led light up when engaged? 

It's also prudent to rub the solder side with isopropyl alcohol and an old toothbrush, gets rid of any floating crud. I know you said you don't think it's a problem but unless your vision is microscopic we wouldn't be able to tell anyway.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jake2020 said:


> Here's the insides:
> Muffler guts
> 
> 
> ...


You really need to clean the solder side of your Board as BurntFingers suggested.
To me, when you magnify it looks like you might have Solder touching each other.
Your Solder has the appearance of Dry Solder joints.
Even a Good quality Electronic Cleaner spray should remove the crud.
Your Soder tip needs to be Perfectly clean & tinned so it is always looking like Chrome.
What type of Solder Flux Core did you use ie 60/40, 63/37,

Cheers music6000


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Maybe it's the pot itself, or the switch? Does the led light up when engaged?
> 
> It's also prudent to rub the solder side with isopropyl alcohol and an old toothbrush, gets rid of any floating crud. I know you said you don't think it's a problem but unless your vision is microscopic we wouldn't be able to tell anyway.


The switch and led activate normally. I hear sound at the same volume with both wet and dry signal. When I turn the pot, I can hear a change in pitch (on a noisy power supply) but it does not seem to be gating any noise. I have gone over the solder joints again under magnification, and have found mo problems. Anything even remotely questionable, I reflowed.


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

Using 60/40 solder


----------



## pliolis (Mar 1, 2020)

Mine worked first time ,I would spray isopropyl on it then circuit board cleaner a couple of time to clean the board  I found it helps clean the flux and crap and you can see any bridging, one or two on your  towards the top have little dags showing reflow your solder and check there is no continuity where there shouldnt be !!or try a new IC good luck


----------



## Jake2020 (Feb 14, 2020)

I built the Muffler noise gate as specified in the build doc, but the signal noise does not seem to be affected by the circuit much, if at all. I have confirmed the transistors and IC are correct by name, as well as capacitors. I checked all resistor carefully when installing. What could be the problem? Here are some shots of the build: Muffler Noise Gate 



https://imgur.com/a/vLFcK6P

. When the pedal is active, I seem to get the same level of guitar noise throughout the range of the potentiometer, which is the same as normal signal volume.


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Mar 1, 2020)

I can't tell if the switch is wired correctly because all the wires being twisted and blocking view of some of it. Double check that if you haven't already.


----------



## morgandorfer5150 (Jul 11, 2020)

Wanted to revive this thread because I'm having the same issue.  The pedal works, values all seem correct, no shoulder bridges and still no effect.  Did you ever get yours working?


----------



## Jake2020 (Jul 12, 2020)

I never did, basically gave up. It seems to not affect the signal noise in a significant way, when it's on it sounds almost exactly like when it's off. I was trying to use it to mitigate a noisy switch on my bass, it seems like it should work, but doesn't!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 13, 2020)

See this post!






						SOLVED - MUFFLER NOISE GATE NOT WORKING
					

After quite a bit of troubleshooting I have solved the issue and the muffler noise gate works beautifully!  IMPORTANT! Q3 is backward in the board and on the build diagram!  Install it 180 degrees from it's shown state.  All other components values and polarity are good.  If your muffler build...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

